
Falling for Haiku OS - wtetzner
http://blog.leahhanson.us/post/haiku-falling-for.html
======
fit2rule
Welp, time to boot up the old BeBox and be sure it still works ..

------
okket
(2013)

~~~
SyneRyder
Good point & makes much of the post outdated - however the author has also
posted in September 2016 about Haiku features, so they seem to have kept using
it during the past 3.5 years.

